# اخواني ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد بحث حول عازلات الغاز الطبيعي عن النفط الخام



## eng.shanshool (20 أبريل 2007)

اخواني المهندسين ارجو ان تساعدوني باسرع وقت ممكن في ايجاد بحث او موقع يمكن ان اجد به هذا البحث حول محطات عزل الغاز عن النفط الخام


----------

